# Shredding/Eating blankets and toys - Any safe toy recs?



## CanadianVizsla (Mar 5, 2021)

Our 8mos old has shredded every bed/blanket we've purchased for him along with almost all of his toys. So far the only thing standing is the Kong. He likes to fetch toys, but if it's plastic he just chews it to bits or if there is a squeaker in it he destroys the toy to try to get the squeaker out.

He sleeps in a crate and is a good sleeper and gets loads of exercise. Wondering if anyone has any recommendations on tough toys or what type of bed you use or nothing in the crate? We do buy the stuffed bones for him to try and keep busy around meal times.


----------



## JKOMBU (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi, When my V Ruger was a wee pup he did the same thing. I found a company here in the USA called West Paw Designs. They have a line of heavy duty rubber toys. Ruger no longer destroys any of his toys. He is now 5 and still loves playing with them. I was not able to find an indestructible bed back when he was a pup.


----------



## Mnk (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi! Here Hunter is 4 1/2 months, and very destructive with beds. So the solution that has been working more is that I found a sherpa blanket, a very dense blanket. Folded in 2 and stitched like a cover with a small zipper in one side, inside I put old sheets to make it more fluffy like a pillow. So when he makes a hole he only can found more fabric. And he likes to be arround the house with his bed, he takes it to the window, or up to the sofa.
I´m thinking of making a sherpa sheat for the fluffy bed that he always want to destroy. Maybe it will work?
And with toys we haven´t found something super resistant, we tryed to rotate them, he gets bored very soon and then he looks for furniture, shoes, plants... he likes fluffy stuffed animals, but they don´t last if we gave them unsupervised. 

Hope it can help a little! Here some pictures.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Mnk said:


> Hi! Here Hunter is 4 1/2 months, and very destructive with beds. So the solution that has been working more is that I found a sherpa blanket, a very dense blanket. Folded in 2 and stitched like a cover with a small zipper in one side, inside I put old sheets to make it more fluffy like a pillow. So when he makes a hole he only can found more fabric. And he likes to be arround the house with his bed, he takes it to the window, or up to the sofa.
> I´m thinking of making a sherpa sheat for the fluffy bed that he always want to destroy. Maybe it will work?
> And with toys we haven´t found something super resistant, we tryed to rotate them, he gets bored very soon and then he looks for furniture, shoes, plants... he likes fluffy stuffed animals, but they don´t last if we gave them unsupervised.
> 
> ...


Hunter is gorgeous, lots of mischief in that wee face 🤣
Oscar had destroyed every bed we’ve bough so he just sleeps on ours!
Toys are mostly Kong as he shreds soft toys in no time.


----------



## Mnk (Jul 28, 2021)

Oscar is so sweet! I can tell he´s having the best dreams in the perfect bed!! 



Mrs M said:


> Hunter is gorgeous, lots of mischief in that wee face 🤣
> Oscar had destroyed every bed we’ve bough so he just sleeps on ours!
> Toys are mostly Kong as he shreds soft toys in no time.
> View attachment 103595


----------



## runforestrun (7 mo ago)

The instinct of the chase is part of the genetic memory. Today's pets do not need to take care of their daily bread – delicious food is always waiting for them at home. But the owners, for example, of hunting dogs, are well aware of how behavior changes when their pets get into a natural, natural environment. Dogs immediately become "themselves", all the instincts and habits of a predator instantly come to life in them. What can we say about feral dogs, for whom every new day is a struggle for survival! You can use Cricket Ball Toy for orders.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

runforestrun said:


> The instinct of the chase is part of the genetic memory. Today's pets do not need to take care of their daily bread – delicious food is always waiting for them at home. But the owners, for example, of hunting dogs, are well aware of how behavior changes when their pets get into a natural, natural environment. Dogs immediately become "themselves", all the instincts and habits of a predator instantly come to life in them. What can we say about feral dogs, for whom every new day is a struggle for survival!


Try to figure out what this has to do with OP question.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

They go through phases of destruction.
Finn has had the same beds for almost three years. For some reason he doesn’t destroy them like my previous V’s did.
He has been very hard on toys. Antlers and Kongo have lasted, but everything else destroyed. I even resorted to making his toys out of heavyweight duck canvas. They’ve lasted, but I’ve run them through the sewing machine more than once.
Lately, we’ve found the Wubba’s, by Kong,to last quite well, but it could also be that as he is coming up on three years old, his manic toy destruction days are behind him.
He’s really settled out quite a bit in the last six months. Prior to that he could be a real PITA!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The canvas covered Wubbas last longer than the fuzzy covered ones.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

texasred said:


> The canvas covered Wubbas last longer than the fuzzy covered ones.


16 months old... and beginning to show wear. Aly loves it... and it was an important tool/toy for training when she was a little pup!


----------



## johnbrowner (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for this interesting information. Very useful for me.


----------

